# My 4 month old Spoo is limping



## Georgia the Red (Jul 15, 2012)

My DH took our nearly 4 month old SPoo, Georgia, for a run yesterday around the block (right at 1 mile total) to get out some of her energy, and now she is limping around and not her normal springy self. This was the 3rd or 4th time that he has ran with her over the past 2 weeks, the last run being about a week ago. She has never limped or given any indication that she was sore or hurting. She has not made a single whimper and my husband says she was fine through the whole run in fact running ahead of him the whole way until the last 100 yards or so when she slowed down and he made her finish with him.

My husband did not know it wasn't a good idea to run with her at her current age and the breeder even said a short little run would be just fine. Georgia plays outside in the yard all the time with our Shih-Tzu and she runs FAST all over the place and looks like she has balls of energy that needs to be expended. This is why my husband took her our to run those few times.

From what we have read online, it looks like she has some soreness in her joints from the running at a young age. Like I mentioned, she does not give any indication that anything is wrong at all besides for the fact that she will ONLY walk wherever she goes instead of running or bounding. My DH took our nearly 4 month old SPoo, Georgia, for a run yesterday around the block (right at 1 mile total) to get out some of her energy, and now she is limping around and not her normal springy self. This was the 3rd or 4th time that he has ran with her over the past 2 weeks, the last run being about a week ago. She has never limped or given any indication that she was sore or hurting. She has not made a single whimper and my husband says she was fine through the whole run in fact running ahead of him the whole way until the last 100 yards or so when she slowed down and he made her finish with him.

My husband did not know it wasn't a good idea to run with her at her current age and the breeder even said a short little run would be just fine. Georgia plays outside in the yard all the time with our Shih-Tzu and she runs FAST all over the place and looks like she has balls of energy that needs to be expended. This is why my husband took her our to run those few times.

From what we have read online, it looks like she has some soreness in her joints from the running at a young age. Like I mentioned, she dhen we take her outside to potty she walks gingerly and even stops to sit after walking awhile, which is something she never does.

What do you all suggest is going on with her? Sore? What indications would Georgia give if she was "injured"? How long should we observe her for improvement before we see a vet? My husband obviously feels really bad about this and says he's learned a big lesson.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does sound as if the run may have been too much for her. I would check her paws, legs and joints for any sign of soreness or injury (handle and manipulate them very gently, and watch for any sign of wincing or mouthing) - if she shows no signs of specific pain points, I would wait 24 hours, and if there is no significant improvement take her to the vet. I very much doubt it has done any long term damage, and as you say, you have learned a valuable lesson.

I once encouraged Sophy to do lots of jumping on a springy surface. Next day she could not/would not stand. I had to carry her outside, and she flopped wherever I put her. I phoned the vet, made an appointment for later in the day, and gave her a very tiny dose of Metacam. Two hours later she dashed out to play with next door's dog ... I have been very careful to watch for her signals that she has had enough since then, though!


----------



## Georgia the Red (Jul 15, 2012)

He did handle her gently and noted no mouthing or wincing. He put her on her back and gently handled/rubbed her legs and paws. She seemed to enjoy it like she does every other time. When she goes outside, she doesn't fall over but she does know something is wrong and stops to rest....but it doesn't really keep her from wanting to chase the kitty from next door. We are discouraging that (as always). We will give it the day and see how it goes. We plan to keep her in her XL kennel so she isn't running all over the house. 

So far, she places her front paws on the couch to receive loving and follows us to the kitchen each and every time.  I'm thinking she is better off in the kennel for some of the day....


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Although it's true, puppies shouldn't be taken for runs, I wouldn't feel too guilty about it if I were your husband. One mile isn't that far (only about 10 or 11 minutes of running on average), when you consider dogs play for far longer than that at a rougher style of twisting, turning, tackling and dashing if you just let them in the yard. So I think you're doing the right thing, making her rest and keeping an eye on her. I'm sure she'll be fine, unless there is something else at play there. If she isn't back to herself by tomorrow, I'd definitely take her to the vet even just to put your mind at rest.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This could be "growing pains." I forget how old Lily was when she had it but she did limp for no apparent reason somewhere in that 4-6 month range. I took her to the vet and he diagnosed growing pains. He recommended metacam. It helped tremendously. I am sure it will be all good.


----------



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

The recommendation for puppy exercise is 5 minutes for every month. Thats walking! Forced running can do permanent damage to the ligaments and joints of a loose floppy puppy. 
Having said that don't sweat it to much that's why we're all on the forum. We can all still learn something. 
If your spoo was my spoo I would road walk on lead (when she's feeling well) and do lots of mental games. The mental games of hide and seek, long (ish) down stays, and others will help tire her out. I would also check the protein level on your food and be sure it's not above about 16-18. Most puppy foods are astronomically high at 22-28 protein. 
Good luck.


----------

